# Grounding electrode conductor splices, taps



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

250.30(A)(4)(c) requires that grounding electrode conductor taps be accomplished by specific means, including an irreversible compression connector.

250.64(C) requires that the grounding electrode conductor not be spliced, except by specific means, including an irreversible compression connector. 

The picture below depicts an irreversible compression connector type of GEC tap.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Most of the AHJs around here like to see the copper crimps used on GECs http://portal.fciconnect.com/portal/page?_pageid=335,1577178&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&language=EN&cur_label=&categoryNodeName=ALUMINUM_COPPER_LINE_TAPS&ctx_titles_list=%7C%7C%7C&ctx_labels_list=%7CProduct%20Finder%7CProduct_Type%7C&ctx_images_list=%7C%7Csaqqara/159.jpg%7Csaqqara/109.jpg&ctx_pages_list=%7CPRODUCT_FINDER_HOME%7CPRODUCT_LIST%7CPRODUCT_TYPE&ctx_urlparams_list=%7CcategoryNodeName%3D%7CcategoryNodeName%3Dproduct_type%7CcategoryNodeName%3DOVERHEAD_PRODUCTS, like the tap or C crimps shown in copper


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> Most of the AHJs around here like to see the copper crimps used on GECs.


I notice that the utilities generally use copper C-taps or copper H-taps for their grounding electrode taps. The alloy one in my picture is rated for copper or aluminium, so I just carry that one as truck stock. I use the same one to tap up (normally #6) triplex drops to detached garages and such. I also use them to extend short range cables when doing panel changes and service upgrades, when the jacket of the cable will reach the panel connector, but the conductors are too short to reach the breaker. If you tape them up, they are a very compact way to make a splice in a panel gutter on the heavier conductors.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> 250.30(A)(4)(c) requires that grounding electrode conductor taps be accomplished by specific means, including an irreversible compression connector.
> 
> 250.64(C) requires that the grounding electrode conductor not be spliced, except by specific means, including an irreversible compression connector.
> 
> The picture below depicts an irreversible compression connector type of GEC tap.


Old?????


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

nevermind....reread post


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

this method has saved my ass on quite a few occasions.

On a side note... Why is that SE laying on the ground?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Old?????


You mean bumpin' MD's threads?

The word is, he's not coming back, didn't want some sort of ascii acknowledgement

If so, i say we respect his wishes....

~CS~


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> You mean bumpin' MD's threads?
> 
> The word is, he's not coming back, didn't want some sort of ascii acknowledgement
> 
> ...


Posted too quick.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> You mean bumpin' MD's threads?
> 
> The word is, he's not coming back, didn't want some sort of ascii acknowledgement
> 
> ...


Last Activity: Yesterday, 10:25 pm *Pacific time


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is the oldest thread I could find. I win. Now the game's over.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This is the oldest thread I could find. I win. Now the game's over.


This thread just makes me think that photobucket should be sued for changing user terms of use after so many years of pics from that site being posted on various sites.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

splatz said:


> This is the oldest thread I could find. I win. Now the game's over.


And it was started by one of the great. Yeah, you do win. You get a free air biscuit!!


----------

